# 2010 VW CC Air Ride Build Thread



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright so it starts! Purchased a kit off a member here and started the install today. Will be updating with pictures as the process starts. 



The kit i purchased contains the following 
Accuair E-level Management 
Bagyard Bombers front and rear 
Autolift rear strut 
dual 400cc compressors 
5 gallon tank 










First thing I did was cut out a piece of wood to the form of the bottom space of the trunk. 










Next we laid everything out to see how it was going to fit. 











After we covered the wood in carpet, made mounts for the tank and wrapped that in carpet as well. Next we bolted down the tank and everything was snug and fit. Got kind of dark so we stopped. I'll get pics of the tank installed along with the carpeted pieces tomorrow. 

Plans for tomorrow are to get all the wiring done along with mounting the manifold, harness etc etc.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Got some wiring done today along with getting all the compressors, valves etc mounted on and wired. I will be building a smaller box in the corner to hide all the wiring. slowly coming along!! 

tomorrow i will be running the AC,controller, power cable from front to back. Also I plan on building the frame and doing wood flooring. I found nice unique flooring that will look good. 

if everything goes to plan hopefully on wednesday I will be installing the bags, installing the e-level ride height sensors, installing bulkhead fittings and maybe might do hardlines. 



Carpets are dirty but nothing a vacuum cant fix


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

oh this brings back some memories


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn cant wait to see this.. opcorn:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

beyond excited to see how this ends up


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

plans for wheels?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

that tank looks huge! is this all going to fit under the stock trunk carpet? Looks awesome so far


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i love bagged CCs . 

is that the accuair tank?


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

i wait for more pics opcorn:
this is bagged CC :thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup it is the accuair tank and everything fits under the stock carpet. I will be raising it about a inch for the frame for the wood flooring


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

the tank should fit. it looks below the line of carpet. look in this pic and you can see the lip the carpet uses on the right


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

congrats!!! good luck and have fun on the level sensor install. we just did one last night on my buddys CC.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> plans for wheels?


not 100% sure yet but one of my top wheel choices are vossen cv2. 20x9 20x10


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ wouldn't be MY top choice but a nice wheel no doubt and not something we see all the time :thumbup:


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> ^ wouldn't be MY top choice but a nice wheel no doubt and not something we see all the time :thumbup:


i'm also debating getting some complete custom wheels done. my friends dad owns a shop where they make custom wheels for cars. They do a lot of DUB type of cars but he said he'll work with me.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

gonna be sick. congrats on the setup


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

success! got all the wiring done and everything works. Takes 2 minutes for the tank to be filled from empty. It's quite noisy even with the false floor and the carpet over so I'm going to be dynamatting a few areas to deaden the sound a bit more. :laugh::laugh:

Tomorrow I will be finishing the false floor, doing the wood flooring, and dynamatting the trunk. Pics to follow


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ isolating the compressor from the mounting surface might help more actually, check this thread for inspiration: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...ep-them-quitet


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

kilimats said:


> ^ isolating the compressor from the mounting surface might help more actually, check this thread for inspiration: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...ep-them-quitet


bad link?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

ahh so its the exo mount from accuair. it's definitely a option. I'm first going to try a a few pads of dynamat between the compressor and the flooring and see if that helps, if not i'll take a look into those clamps.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

rears going on friday and fronts & elevel going on saturday! pics of install and finished product to come :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dynamated the trunk today. Reduced some of the noise and vibrations from the compressors. They are still a bit on the loud side but they are a LOT quieter than they were originally. Tomorrow the rears go on and the fronts will go on saturday! excited excited


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ you're not going to dynamic all around the compressor ? I mean the noise is blocked underneath but not above and around in that picture..confused


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

kilimats said:


> ^ you're not going to dynamic all around the compressor ? I mean the noise is blocked underneath but not above and around in that picture..confused


the main issue was the vibration between the wood bottom piece the plastic base of the car. the dynamat resolved a lot of the vibrations


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

kilimats said:


> ^ you're not going to dynamic all around the compressor ? I mean the noise is blocked underneath but not above and around in that picture..confused [/QUOTE
> 
> I did the same thing as the OP, its surprising what a little dynamite under the compressor can do to both sound and vibration


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would put a thin piece of foam if your really looking to cut down on vibration.

looks good so far. CC's look so good bagged.:thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

also check out rubber isolators. mcmaster sells them. place them between the base of your compressor and the mounting platform. not sure how it'll work with compressor > wood > dynamat > metal (but it can't hurt)

also, dynamat deals well with deadening vibration, etc, but look into ensolite or some other closed-cell foam to put help absorb anything residual. 

good luck. looking forward to seeing it dropped :beer:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

got the rears done today!! pretty straight forward and simple install. The autolift struts are WAAAYYY shorter than the stock struts. 

No modification of anything was necessary, well only drilling a hole through the plastic bottom to run the lines. 

Tomorrow hopefully I'll get the fronts installed along with the e-level


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looking good so far :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hurry up and do the fronts and get a notch


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

passat_98 said:


> Hurry up and do the fronts and get a notch


haha fronts will be in tomorrow and notch will be done monday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

You will want to put some sort of rubber under he legs of the compressor, vibrations with just rub and vibrate right through that mat. Check home depot or lowes in hardware. cheap and easy fix


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

teaser pic. more to come tomorrow


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice man. Glad to see another CC on bags. Looks like you need to tear up some fender liners and pinch welds too


----------



## StussyGLI (Mar 31, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> teaser pic. more to come tomorrow


yeah buddy!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ooo man cna't wait to see more, on less stock rollers :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup i have a set of extra fender liner im going to cut up. Also need to roll the fender and get a frame notch


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

well sucks to be me. blew a bag already :banghead: 

will be going to universal air to get that fixed tomorrow hopefully. name of the game i guess


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

the rubbing on the bag was already there when i got the kit btw


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ same thing happened to me in my install. Been over a year now, no issues since :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What happened?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

not to sure, was airing up and it blew. the bags are EXPENSIVE too! damnit not sure what to do


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

You have Maybe put to much pressure in it?

I was really looking forward to This one!!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

B.A.G said:


> You have Maybe put to much pressure in it?
> 
> I was really looking forward to This one!!


CouldnT have been because i was airing the car up from complete aired out. Talking with andrew over at open road so well see what happens


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Any news about when the new baggs arrive?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

B.A.G said:


> Any news about when the new baggs arrive?


shipped out this week so i'm expecting it back in two weeks or so? shipping from austria back here is RIDICULOUS!!! 200 dollars :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

I can understand that, unfortunately..
Austria is 700 km driving for me but here in Europe its mostly G.A.S (German Airride Systems) is installed on peoples ride..

I can't wait to get my CC :heart:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

kimchi29 said:


> shipped out this week so i'm expecting it back in two weeks or so? shipping from austria back here is RIDICULOUS!!! 200 dollars :banghead::banghead::banghead:


the reason I avoided Bagyard, can't deal with that 

Waiting for pic update :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

2 weeks and 200 bones.. thats rough. Next time I'd contact [email protected] now that he's a bagyard dealer


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

OP: I would highly recommend just get rd of those rear bags, and do either RE-5's or Universal Airhouse bags... 

Sleeve bags are much softer/sensitive...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Santi said:


> OP: I would highly recommend just get rd of those rear bags, and do either RE-5's or Universal Airhouse bags...
> 
> Sleeve bags are much softer/sensitive...


Agreed, every sleeve setup I have dealt with has been garbage and unreliable..


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

the only thing i love about the bagyard rears are that they go low without any cutting or modification. If i have another issue with the bags then i'll change them up but hopefully I wont. now its just waiting for the bag to get back


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

kimchi29 said:


> the only thing i love about the bagyard rears are that they go low without any cutting or modification. If i have another issue with the bags then i'll change them up but hopefully I wont. now its just waiting for the bag to get back


the RE'5s, or UVair house will go jsut as low.. Normally shocks bottom out before bags do.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

Santi :heart:

its been a while. 

Get this thing done already


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

^

So far so good. What's the plan for rollers?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Santi said:


> the RE'5s, or UVair house will go jsut as low.. Normally shocks bottom out before bags do.


running with the bagyards with the airlift xl rear struts. 

hopefully i wont have any more issues with the bagyards. was more my fault though.


getting some temporary rollers soon, trying to get some 20" dronell or 19" blq's


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

finished up the install on my rear bag. have to get a notch asap and have to adjust a rear a little bit more. hopefully get the elevel installed tomorrow, notch on sunday, and tires for my wheels in the next two weeks.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

wheels


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

one hdr for fun


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

lets go back to that spot mike!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

kimchi29 said:


> well sucks to be me. blew a bag already :banghead:
> 
> will be going to universal air to get that fixed tomorrow hopefully. name of the game i guess


i would like to know wtf happened here


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Honestly I don't understand how that could have happened from rubbing. What the hell was rubbing that high on the bag to make it shred like that? :screwy:

Like Ben said, I've had rubbing issues as well. I was running XLs and only installed the new indexing washer fix last week. I ran that way for about 1.5K. Seems more like an issue with the bag quality than something you did wrong :thumbdown:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

d.tek said:


> i would like to know wtf happened here


i had a bad leak and was fixing the car. i accidentally disconnected the rear bag and it fell out of the nipple hole. didnt check to see if it was in place and aired the car out. so the bag was basically crushed by the weight of the car and i tried to air it up. when i tried to air it up kaploowww


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> i had a bad leak and was fixing the car. i accidentally disconnected the rear bag and it fell out of the nipple hole. didnt check to see if it was in place and aired the car out. so the bag was basically crushed by the weight of the car and i tried to air it up. when i tried to air it up kaploowww


Oh damn


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

kimchi29 said:


> i had a bad leak and was fixing the car. i accidentally disconnected the rear bag and it fell out of the nipple hole. didnt check to see if it was in place and aired the car out. so the bag was basically crushed by the weight of the car and i tried to air it up. when i tried to air it up kaploowww


damn, sorry to hear.. :\


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

yea it sucked. took me a while to get teh bag fixed since bagyard is in austria but everything is good right now. going to mess with the rear a bit today and can't wait for the notch!!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

oo tucking 19x10 et38


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

lets see some more pics!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

yeah but is there actually a tire on there? is the wheel even mounted? pics or it didnt happen


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

tteeeaasseersss tires and notch next week yeaa


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

jordan message me your numebr


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> oo tucking 19x10 et38


cambered?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

BklynMKV said:


> cambered?


no adjustments done yet but i have to adjust the camber so it can get lower. that was the lowest i could get it without hitting the fender in that pic

shoud have notch and wheels/tires done in about 2 weeks


----------



## Mulyani (Feb 28, 2011)

I like it


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

looking forward to the pics!!

This teaser pics of the fender/wheels at the front or at the back?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

B.A.G said:


> looking forward to the pics!!
> 
> This teaser pics of the fender/wheels at the front or at the back?


back, tucking 19x10 et 38 with no adjustment to the camber. I'm going to have to adjust a little to get it to tuck more since it was already hitting the fender in that pic.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> back, tucking 19x10 et 38 with no adjustment to the camber. I'm going to have to adjust a little to get it to tuck more since it was already hitting the fender in that pic.


 Any pics?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

He's posted in the CC forum since this thread. Go check it out.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

kimchi29 said:


> tteeeaasseersss tires and notch next week yeaa


Is getting Your frame notched needed?


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

mount them i wanna see!!!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

This thread = little old. :wave:


----------



## hsv (Mar 7, 2010)

Can you paste a photo the front suspension? 
You cut front c-notch?


----------



## w8pusha (Oct 19, 2010)

*cut/grind*

besides a notch... what else did u have to cut/ grind for this install? and have you had any more problems other then that blown bag issue? im gonna bag my cc soon its a daily driver... im a little scared... 
thanks 
dave


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice to see other CC`s who are bagged  
your car is lower than my car in the rears.. :/ I have to change my rear bags..


----------



## dumptheclutch (Oct 5, 2015)

why cant i vew the pictures. It says update your accout to view third party posts.:banghead:


----------



## Tomacono (Nov 14, 2016)

dumptheclutch said:


> why cant i vew the pictures. It says update your accout to view third party posts.:banghead:


I'm dealing with the same thing WTF


----------

